# omelette made of potatoes, onion and eggs



## los ojos azul

If i want to say:

It is a omelette made of potatoes, onion and eggs

Can i say in spanish:

 Es tortillas de patakas, cebolla y huevos


----------



## AJGP

Es tortillas de patatas, cebolla y huevos
 
Literally, Es una tortilla hecha de patatas, cebolla y huevos. But I would rather the first one.


----------



## borgonyon

¿Tortilla? ¿Qué entendería un mexicano? “¿Una tortilla de qué?”


----------



## AJGP

Hola borgonyon

Creo que en Mexico, lo que se conoce como tortilla, es algo hecho de maiz. Por ejemplo, en Colombia o España, las tortillas son hechas con huevos, en la mayoria de casos. De todas formas, tienes razon, depende del sitio en el cual estemos.

Saludos


----------



## los ojos azul

AJGP said:


> Es tortillas de patatas, cebolla y huevos
> 
> Literally, Es una tortilla hecha de patatas, cebolla y huevos. But I would rather the first one.


Thanks

And borgonyon: i have to use this tortilla word in this text, dont ask me why I know it is different in each culture


----------



## borgonyon

I know. But my point is you are using the same word to define itself. What is a tortilla…? It's a tortilla…! What is the moon? It's the moon! Know what I mean? It seems to me that the word omelette, or an equivalent [the word we used to use in México is torta de huevo], should be used in the definition and not the word you are trying to define.


----------



## Selena1967

Well, first of all, it depends where you are,"tortilla" means something different, if you are in UK "tortilla" is a meal made with eggs and potatoes and something else. But if you are in USA or Canada "tortilla" is a round unleavened bread made with corn flour.


----------



## borgonyon

Selena1967 said:


> Well, first of all, it depends where you are,"tortilla" means something different, if you are in UK "tortilla" is a meal made with eggs and potatoes and something else. But if you are in USA or Canada "tortilla" is a round unleavened bread made with corn flour.



Yep, therefore you don't need to define it. If you are going to give a definition, then you better define it!


----------



## Selena1967

borgonyon said:


> Yep, therefore you don't need to define it. If you are going to give a definition, then you better define it!


 
I'm not quiet sure what you mean when you say "then you better define it". I'm trying to explain that the American or British slang *called* as "tortilla" has two different meanings and depending on the context you are using it (US or UK) means something different.


----------



## mcmc

In answer to los ojos azul's original post, in Spain you don't need to say "tortilla de patatas, cebolla y huevos", but just *"tortilla de patatas".* Everybody knows that onions and eggs are also included.

Saludos


----------



## Barbara S.

In the U.S. it's called a Spanish Omlette. Tortilla literally means a small cake. The Spanish called the Mexican corn preparation a tortilla for want of a better word. Lots of things found in the Americans were similarly misnamed.


----------



## los ojos azul

I know all this guys

The thing is i am icelandic NOT english OR spanish and i have this text in icelandic that needs to be translated into spanish so i am doing the best i can to transfer the icelandic into english just the way the text needs to be translated into spanish So please understand that
And regarding the text it has to be tortilla made of potatoes, onion and eggs.
But thanks everyone i now know how to have my sentence


----------



## Bilma

Barbara S. said:


> In the U.S. it's called a Spanish Omlette. Tortilla literally means a small cake. The Spanish called the Mexican corn preparation a tortilla for want of a better word. Lots of things found in the Americans were similarly misnamed.


 

Tortilla a small cake???


I have never heard that in United States.


----------



## miamijaguey

Bilma said:


> Tortilla a small cake???
> 
> 
> I have never heard that in United States.


 
Barbara is right, Bilma, Tortilla comes from the Spanish word Torta, which is usually defined as a cake. Refer to the Austrian word Torte which is the equivalent, and probably came from Italian, Torta. Tortillas in the Americas are a different thing than in Spain, and it's simply because the Spanish had to call this native flat bread something and that's what they decided.

Saludos,
miamijagüey


----------



## borgonyon

That was my point. You must call it something other than saying "tortilla". A flat cake or pan cake is the way I explain it to my students: that's a Mexican tortilla. A Spanish tortilla is an omelette [o torta de huevo, en México].


----------



## zumac

I'm amazed at all the different opinions. Well here go mine:

In Spain, they just say una tortilla. Everyone knows that its eggs, potatoes an onions. Some people also include chorizo.

In Mexico, of course, the tortilla is a form of corn bread.

In Mexico, they ofter refer to the Spanish tortilla as "tortilla de patatas" or "tortilla a la española."

In Spain, an omelette made with just eggs, is called "tortilla a la francesa". Curiously enough, this egg only omelette in the States is called a "Spanish omelette."

Also in the States, we have a Western omelette, which, besides the eggs,  generally contains diced peppers, cheese, and diced ham, but never potatoes. These are served on the side generally as "hash browns."

Then in the States we have the following varieties of plain eggs:
* Over easy - fried and doubled over at the last minute. I know of no Spanish translation.
* Sunny-side up - fried with the yoke intact. In Spain they're called "huevos fritos", and in Mexico "huevos estrellados".
* 3 minute eggs - Boiled. In Spain they call them "huevos pasados por agua", and in Mexico "huevos tibios".

Gotta run, I'm hungry....

Saludos.


----------



## C1PNR

zumac said:


> I'm amazed at all the different opinions. Well here go mine:
> 
> In Spain, they just say una tortilla. Everyone knows that its eggs, potatoes and onions. Some people also include chorizo.
> *In California they wrap that in a Flour tortilla and call it a "Breakfast Burrito."*
> 
> In Mexico, of course, the tortilla is a form of corn bread.
> *Not having travelled in Mexico recently, I ask if if tortillas are also made with wheat flour, "masa de trigo" I think it's called in the Mexican markets in California.*
> 
> In Mexico, they ofter refer to the Spanish tortilla as "tortilla de patatas" or "tortilla a la española."
> 
> In Spain, an omelette made with just eggs, is called "tortilla a la francesa". Curiously enough, this egg only omelette in the States is called a "Spanish omelette."
> *In the US an omelette with nothing but eggs is called "bland." A Spanish Omelette needs at least cheese, onion, and almost always salsa.*
> 
> Also in the States, we have a Western omelette, which, besides the eggs, generally contains diced peppers, cheese, and diced ham, but never potatoes. These are served on the side generally as "hash browns."
> *Right, except for the name - It's actually known as a "Denver Omelette." To most living in the eastern US Denver may be "way out West," but to us in Idaho Denver is "back east," thus the term "Denver Omelette."*
> 
> Then in the States we have the following varieties of plain eggs:
> * Over easy - fried and doubled over at the last minute. I know of no Spanish translation.
> * Sunny-side up - fried with the yoke intact. In Spain they're called "huevos fritos", and in Mexico "huevos estrellados".
> *You left out "basted," which is my favorite. Like Sunny-side up, except a small lid is put over the egg so the white cooks completely on the top, but the yolk is still runny, also sometimes done by scooping the hot bacon grease over the top of the egg in a pan.*
> * 3 minute eggs - Boiled. In Spain they call them "huevos pasados por agua", and in Mexico "huevos tibios".
> 
> Gotta run, I'm hungry....
> 
> Saludos.


A great deal of new information for me! I sure hope everyone understands that my comments are in NO WAY intended other than to inform. 

Well, time to get started on the Chile con Carne for dinner! With some warm tortillas on the side.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

los ojos azul said:


> If i want to say:
> 
> It is a omelette made of potatoes, onion and eggs
> 
> Can i say in spanish:
> 
> Es tortillas de patakas, cebolla y huevos


 
'Tortilla española, con cebolla'
In Spain, the 'tortilla' is made with eggs. If it is made just with eggs and nothing else is 'tortilla francesa'; if it is made with potatoes, it is 'tortilla de patatas' or 'tortilla española', and if you add onions, it is always 'tortilla de patatas o española' 'con cebolla'.
At least in Spain, everybody would understand that.


----------



## zumac

Hi C1PNR, 

You wrote:
*Not having travelled in Mexico recently, I ask if if tortillas are also made with wheat flour, "masa de trigo" I think it's called in the Mexican markets in California.*

In Mexico, they call the flour tortilla "tortilla de harina" and sometimes "tortilla de trigo".

You also wrote:
*In the US an omelette with nothing but eggs is called "bland."*
I've lived in New York, Arizona, California and South Carolina, and visited at least a half a dozen other states, and I never heard the term "bland". That sounds more like a waitress yelling an order to the short-order cook. Like when you order toasted whole wheat bread, and the waitress yells: Gimme a side of wheat, down", where "down" means to toast it. That doesn't mean that "down" is the standard term for toast in the US.

You also wrote:
*A Spanish Omelette needs at least cheese, onion, and almost always salsa.*
I totally disagree with you on this one. Maybe in Idaho, but not all over the US.

Thanks for sharing the term "basted" with us. I've seen that prepared, but didn't know the name for it.


Saludos.


----------



## zumac

C1PNR said:


> ......
> Well, time to get started on the Chile con Carne for dinner! With some warm tortillas on the side.


 
"Chile con carne" may be the correct term for this dish, but, for your info, nobody says that anymore. They just say "chili" or "a bowl of chili". Notice the American spelling of "chili", ending with an "i". The same applies to "chili peppers" and "chili powder".

Saludos.


----------



## Aserolf

En el norte de México (o por lo menos en Torreón, Coah.) le decimos *Torta de Huevo*, ¿hay alguna otra parte (de México) donde también se le llame así?

Me gustaría encontrar una palabra neutra o conocida por la mayoría de los mexicanos para nombrar al *omelette*.

¡¡Gracias de antemano por su ayuda o sus respuestas!!


----------



## zumac

Aserolf said:


> En el norte de México (o por lo menos en Torreón, Coah.) le decimos *Torta de Huevo*, ¿hay alguna otra parte (de México) donde también se le llame así?
> 
> Me gustaría encontrar una palabra neutra o conocida por la mayoría de los mexicanos para nombrar al *omelette*.
> 
> ¡¡Gracias de antemano por su ayuda o sus respuestas!!


Here in Mexico, I've heard people say "un revuelto de huevos" for an omelette.

Another curious term is poached eggs. I've never heard a term for this in Mexico. There has to be one.

Saludos.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

zumac said:


> I've lived in New York, Arizona, California and South Carolina, and visited at least a half a dozen other states, and I never heard the term "bland".


 
He was being ironic. The adjective "bland" in this context means dull, boring, or without much taste. 

I would call eggs cooked this way "scrambled eggs".



> You also wrote:
> *A Spanish Omelette needs at least cheese, onion, and almost always salsa.*
> I totally disagree with you on this one. Maybe in Idaho, but not all over the US.


I agree. To my mind, a "Spanish omelette" is what in Spain is called ..._tortilla!_

Also note that "three minute" eggs are one way of cooking _*soft-boiled eggs,*_ and "soft boiled eggs" is the better way of translating the Spanish term. One may cook soft-boiled eggs for two minutes, or four minutes, or three-and-a-half minutes, but they are still soft-boiled eggs.


----------



## Filis Cañí

los ojos azul said:


> If i want to say:
> 
> It is a omelette made of potatoes, onion and eggs
> 
> Can i say in spanish:
> 
> Es tortillas de patakas, cebolla y huevos


 

Es una tortilla hecha con huevos, patatas y cebolla.

Esa oración es tan válida como decir "es una tortilla hecha con masa de maíz nixtamalizado", o "es una tortilla hecha con masa de harina y manteca". En otras palabras: una tortilla es una torta pequeña, y su nombre define su forma y no sus ingredientes.


----------



## Aserolf

zumac said:


> Here in Mexico, I've heard people say "un revuelto de huevos" for an omelette.
> 
> Another curious term is poached eggs. I've never heard a term for this in Mexico. There has to be one.
> 
> Saludos.


Por el norte a *"Scrambled Eggs"* le decimos *"huevos revueltos"*, pero es totalmente diferente a la "torta de huevo".
Sólo quería saber si "torta de huevo" lo usan la mayoría de los mexicanos, y mi curiosidad era principalmente porque acá le decimos "lonches" a lo que en el centro de México (o tal vez también en el sur??) le llaman "tortas".

¡¡Gracias por sus opiniones!!


----------



## zumac

Barbara S. said:


> In the U.S. it's called a Spanish Omlette. Tortilla literally means a small cake. The Spanish called the Mexican corn preparation a tortilla for want of a better word. Lots of things found in the Americans were similarly misnamed.


In the US a Spanish omelette is a plain omelette made with only eggs. No potatoes, onions, etc. Curiously enough, in Spain, this kind of plain omelette is called Tortilla Francesa.

Saludos.


----------



## Filis Cañí

I have to disagree with you, Zumac. A plain omelette is called just an omelette, a Spanish omelette is a tortilla de patatas, and a plain torta de huevo is a tortilla *a la* francesa.


----------



## pilimindrina

Hi all 

This is my first post and I am delighted to have found such a wonderful place to talk with other Spanish speaking people!

I am originally from Spain, and I must add, that even _within _Spain there are sometimes  small differences in the way we call the *tortillas*. For example: the one made just with a couple of eggs is called "*tortilla a la francesa*" in most regions of the South, but we call it simply "*tortilla francesa*" on the North. Also, the one made with eggs, potatoes and onions can be "*tortilla de patatas*" or "*tortilla de patata*" (no plural) depending on where you are.

Someone mentioned *hash browns* in the US as made without potatoes... well, I am living in New Zealand right now, and here the hash browns are actually made WITH potatoes and basically nothing else!

I would never have though there would be so many small differences in just a dish! Isn't it wonderful? 

A big Spanish hug to you all from the land of the kiwis,

pilimindrina


----------



## zumac

Filis Cañí said:


> I have to disagree with you, Zumac. A plain omelette is called just an omelette, a Spanish omelette is a tortilla de patatas, and a plain torta de huevo is a tortilla *a la* francesa.


You're right, Filis, in the US, a plain omelette is often called just an omelette. But in many places in the US a plain omelette is called a Spanish omelette, especially on the East Coast.

A tortilla de patatas is rarely served in the US, except by chance in a Spanish (Spain) restaurant. So therefore, it would not be called a Spanish omelette in other US restaurants, if by chance they happened to serve it.

If you chose to call a tortilla de patatas a Spanish omelette, that's your choice. As a matter of fact, most people in the US, not of Spanish origin, have never eaten a tortilla de patatas. I know of no translation into English for a tortilla de patatas.

In Spain specifically, a plain omelette is called a tortilla a la francesa. I don't know where you get the connection between a plain torta de huevo and the tortilla a la francesa.

Saludos.


----------



## Filis Cañí

I used torta de huevo, Zumac, in order to not use a word to define the same word (una tortilla es una tortilla) and because torta de huevo is how the folks around you call an omelette.


----------



## militronchoo

Tortilla de patatas es tortilla de patatas de toda la vida, huevo y patatas. Quien quiera que la ponga cebolla y quien no pues no. La tortilla española es así, igual que el bocata de calamares, quien quiera le pone mayonesa y quien no no, que aproveche!!!


----------



## Conchita57

C1PNR said:


> * also sometimes done by scooping the hot bacon grease over the top of the egg in a pan.*



That's how we typically fry our eggs, except that we use olive oil instead of bacon grease.  Spanish fried eggs normally get a sort of 'lace edging' and we call them 'huevos fritos con puntilla'.

As an afterthought, the name 'tortilla' for our potato omelette might seem a bit incongruous considering its (usually) enormous size.


----------



## zumac

Filis Cañí said:


> I used torta de huevo, Zumac, in order to not use a word to define the same word (una tortilla es una tortilla) and because torta de huevo is how the folks around you call an omelette.


Ok, Filis, I get your point.

By the way, what do you mean by "folks around you"? If you mean folks here in Mexico where I live, well actually I have never heard the term "torta de huevo." But then again, I mostly frequent Spanish people, which of course say "tortilla de patata."

Saludos.


----------

